# Gingerbread > Honeycomb



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't get me wrong guys. HC is a good platform, but with no source and ICS around the corner, I personally think there's no point to try and persuade the devs to run something other than GB at the moment since source is available and stable builds are possible.

For example, the Nook Color HC builds are working, but buggy without a source to work with.

For the benefit of everything in the long run, I think HC should be forgotten about in favor of GB and ICS unless a source is released.

This is a opinion thread and for discussion.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

I concur.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not a fact of persuading them. That was the intent of the dev team.

Weather they were planning on initially starting with GB or froyo, I'm uncertain.
I know they are planning on HC or ICS though.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't want to dampen motivation but when I see people trying to convince devs to solely work on HC. That's not thinking clearly


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

What would you rather run, a phone os or a tablet os? ( on ur tablet?)


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I don't want to dampen motivation but when I see people trying to convince devs to solely work on HC. That's not thinking clearly


Noone is trying to convince them of anything.
The other forum was saying that since there is two dev teams, that is what he imagines to be the best root possible.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Noone is trying to convince them of anything.
> The other forum was saying that since there is two dev teams, that is what he imagines to be the best root possible.


 To work side by side, and make endless win's instead of B!tching and upping each other, Honing their craft making it beautiful and flawless... i think i may have gotten off track


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> What would you rather run, a phone os or a tablet os? ( on ur tablet?)


In this case, the phone OS. CM7 builds are 2.3 and work wonderfully on tablets. Like I said, I'll take a good stable working build of a phone OS that works well than a bunch of hopeful, decent, but buggy test tablet OS builds.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

again lemme re explain, i want one team to work on thing while another works on the other, instead of wasting time fighting the one team works on their schedule and releases thing the way they want no rush rush 1up's

Tl;dr

1 SMOOTHS OUT PROBLEMS IN CURRENT BUILD
2 MAKES NEW BUILD, AND MAKES STABLE
1 STARTS NEW PROJECT, MAINTAINS... ETC


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Wouldn't you want both teams pooling their resources and maintaining together?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Wouldn't you want both teams pooling their resources and maintaining together?


 i do, but they fought, the broke up, i want multi tasking.... ( hmm like android )


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Wouldn't you want both teams pooling their resources and maintaining together?


The teams started as one, they split up.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Get what your saying, and it would make sense, it would had they not had a falling out :/


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Two teams doing actual work would be nice, but it shouldn't be one on GB and one on HC. It should be IMO, one on GB, and one on an emulator within WebOS incase porting fails.

OR

Just any other real issue at hand.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Two teams doing actual work would be nice, but it shouldn't be one on GB and one on HC. It should be IMO, one on GB, and one on an emulator within WebOS incase porting fails.
> 
> OR
> 
> Just any other real issue at hand.


2 teams doing work = Heads colliding, and rushing and fails....


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> 2 teams doing work = Heads colliding, and rushing and fails....


Then honestly, I'd rather see a stable Froyo build than a buggy HC one.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Then honestly, I'd rather see a stable Froyo build than a buggy HC one.


 That what i'm saying, one team sticks with froyo... and the other moves up on os's they take their time... and relase when fully done, every relase has little to no bugs... which is impossible


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Fair enough, let discussion continue though for others.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I bid you good night... cuz i hazn't sleep'd sorry for crazy idea's... D your a good sport


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

All good, we both have the same goal.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> All good, we both have the same goal.


 Indeed we do, i mean i agree with your method i just fear more fights, cuz if they didn't fight they could pump it out asap ( quicker)


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Indeed we do, i mean i agree with your method i just fear more fights, cuz if they didn't fight they could pump it out asap ( quicker)


Indeed


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I am 100% fine with 2.2/2.3 provided that the devs find a way to effectively implement on screen controls (home, back, menu, search)


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> again lemme re explain, i want one team to work on thing while another works on the other, instead of wasting time fighting the one team works on their schedule and releases thing the way they want no rush rush 1up's
> 
> Tl;dr
> 
> ...


I eagerly await the progress report of YOUR team.


----------



## bendystrawboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Id rather all these devs made a good keyboard with arrow keys for Web os. Lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

"Athorax said:


> I am 100% fine with 2.2/2.3 provided that the devs find a way to effectively implement on screen controls (home, back, menu, search)


Already possible in CM7 I believe. There are on-screen controls for the nook color port.
HC is a complete waste of time. Get GB now and work out the bugs. When ICS comes out, get that working. Without the source for HC, you're wasting time.

EDIT:I've got to get rid of this RootzWiki forum app sig...


----------



## MadRocker (Aug 25, 2011)

*I Am Marino, For example, the Nook Color HC builds are working, but buggy without a source to work with.*

So just play a bit with the files or use the ANDROID SDK galaxy tab "generic" version and add what is missing but it should work just fine. 
You can just download the nook color source and then optimize or replace some of the android files with similar hardware version or if needed build files from scratch in android to be hardware specific.
Same concept that work for froyo works all the way through to ice cream when porting, same problematic files.

It should take you guys 2 hours to convert the nook color platform files "root folder" files to work perfectly on the touchpad and that includes testing up to 99% satisfactory stable release. What is so difficult ?

Rebuilding the kernel needs some TLC but even that is easy.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"MadRocker said:


> I Am Marino, For example, the Nook Color HC builds are working, but buggy without a source to work with.
> 
> So just play a bit with the files or use the ANDROID SDK galaxy tab "generic" version and add what is missing but it should work just fine.
> You can just download the nook color source and then optimize or replace some of the android files with similar hardware version or if needed build files from scratch in android to be hardware specific.
> ...


I have a Nook so I know how the HC builds are working, they're buggy, hence why there shouldn't be any effort on porting HC.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting Gingerbread is a huuuuge step for the Touchpad, and without the sc Honeycomb should not even be an option. Personally I will not be running GB in favor of webOS because I already have GB on my phone and it's not an OS designed for tablets.. although my dad is very eager for me to put GB on his when it becomes available.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

GB on tablets is still quite able.


----------



## shepx2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, total noob here, so pardon if thss is a stupid question, but won't the phone apps look lousy on the big 10" screen? And will there be any way to use the tablet apps before we get HC or ICS?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"shepx2 said:


> Ok, total noob here, so pardon if thss is a stupid question, but won't the phone apps look lousy on the big 10" screen? And will there be any way to use the tablet apps before we get HC or ICS?


 Some apps don't scale, but they look fine overall, at least on a 7in


----------



## myn (Aug 19, 2011)

When you are given a lead to say a Qualcomm Demo unit and you are able to extract the partitions as we accomplished this morning you follow that tangent and get one thing working at a time. Walk before you can run as they say.

Honeycomb of course is an end goal but before we get there we'll need to learn how to walk first.

No one has asked the first question. How do you even load the dump onto your TP? That is step 1


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I eagerly await the progress report of YOUR team.


 i need a touchpad first


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> GB on tablets is still quite able.


K, Gingerbread, fine... stable and legits... But honeycomb theme?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Easy. Use CM7 base, Honeybread theme. Done and done.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"Byakushiki said:


> Easy. Use CM7 base, Honeybread theme. Done and done.


 This.


----------



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

I know this thread has evolved into a different discussion, but the original question about teams...have a read up on Steve jobs splitting his devs into two teams (I believe it was the apple ii vs Macintosh) and see how that panned out


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

You mean how many millionaires there were at apple before/after the Mac?


----------

